# Exploring a possible move to Vancouver, BC



## allienyc (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am looking into moving to BC for work and life opptys.... any helpful info? Some questions i have are:

cost of living expenses 
taxes both Canada and US as an expat
car cost with insurance (i live in nyc now so that would be a new expense even though i have owned a car in us)
health care cost and accessible services
weather and quality of life
life as a single professional woman in BC (late 30s)

Any help would be greatly appreciated..
thank you,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

allienyc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking into moving to BC for work and life opptys.... any helpful info? Some questions i have are:
> 
> ...


Do you have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 that Canada desperately needs? If not you will need to have pre-arranged employment. What do you do for a living?


----------

